# entertaining the psychotic glass-surfing betta?



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

my silly betta's finally feeling better!  now he won't quit glass surfing though.  
he's not entertained by what he used to be anymore, and I'm getting ready to go out of town. some fun ideas of things to leave behind for him in or outside his tank so he doesn't go mad? P:
if this belongs in the chat please let me know so I can move it ^-^; I couldn't figure which it went in though. thanks!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hm... how big is your tank now? Maybe get him a bigger tank, or switch around all the deco in your tank, along with some new deco, for him to investigate while you're gone


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

it's a five gallon so he should be happy XD; he surfs the whole dang thing  
I'm just worried he'll tire himself out? surely he'd stop when he needed to? I've heard horror stories of them swimming themselves to death against currents ;^; I can't go to the store but could I find some old plastic or glass toys and hot water wash them and stick them in? I'm a little nervous to do so right before an absense, in case htey giv eoff something harmful you know >^< but glass and plastic shouldn't should they? 
and then have to watch edges ofcourse.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

If your going to stick something in the tank, glass is the safest bet, plastics can be risky if not food-friendly. A coffee mug or something would work well  I think bettas glass surf when bored, so it could lead to tailbiting if he isnt amused soon


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

inkrealm said:


> it's a five gallon so he should be happy XD; he surfs the whole dang thing
> I'm just worried he'll tire himself out? surely he'd stop when he needed to? I've heard horror stories of them swimming themselves to death against currents ;^; I can't go to the store but could I find some old plastic or glass toys and hot water wash them and stick them in? I'm a little nervous to do so right before an absense, in case htey giv eoff something harmful you know >^< but glass and plastic shouldn't should they?
> and then have to watch edges ofcourse.


He's just a bit neurotic, lots of bettas glass surf. He wont hurt himself or tucker himself out, its his way of staying entertained. As long as your filter's current isnt too strong, you'll be fine (it shouldnt be that strong anyway, though). 

If all hes doing is surfing, dont worry about it. I wouldnt add anything youre nervous about before a trip. Instead, try for interesting things outside of the tank and maybe a switch up of a few things (rearranging) on the inside.

If he really is a neurotic surfer, he'll just keep doing it, regardless of what you put in or do. He's happy and healthy, just...derp.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

haha, maybe  I can't wait to get back and play with items, I wanna do this first though while I'm gone so he doesn't hurt himself x3; he just finished giving me a scare and he's starting to get healthy from the cup and I don't want him to do something dumb :'3 <3 
I COULD MAKE A CUP PLAYGROUND 8D 
all our mugs have been washed in dish stuff though <T^T> -huffs- 
I'll poke around some and see what I can find, the really old stuff from back in the good old days when we didn't have led poisoning wouldn't be bad I don't >^< would cups be okay if I scrubbed them to death? foo. well I have some good ideas for when I get back XD; maybe three days won't kill him? o^o





> He's just a bit neurotic, lots of bettas glass surf. He wont hurt himself or tucker himself out, its his way of staying entertained. As long as your filter's current isnt too strong, you'll be fine (it shouldnt be that strong anyway, though).
> 
> If all hes doing is surfing, dont worry about it. I wouldnt add anything youre nervous about before a trip. Instead, try for interesting things outside of the tank and maybe a switch up of a few things (rearranging) on the inside.
> 
> If he really is a neurotic surfer, he'll just keep doing it, regardless of what you put in or do. He's happy and healthy, just...derp.


hahaha, you think? ;A; I'll try not to stress too much, so long as he conks out at some point XD; 
no, it was a bit but I baffled it with a plastic&silk plant that's not enough in the water to hurt him. 
if it won't hurt him I'll wait, I don't wanna screw up his recovery. he was throwing himself around but I did a ton of water change and he's stopped that now, just seemed to decide he liked the glass surfing part and kept it XD;



thanks a ton guys  <3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I read that it's usual for fish to swim the glass because they see their reflection and are "following" the other fish. Anyway, want to amuse him? Get a cat. My betta loves to taunt my cat anytime he sees him. He flutters his fins a lot and swims back and forth. Poor cat. Then he (the cat) gets scolded for pawing at the glass of the tank 'cause I'm afraid he'll scratch the glass. So maybe my fish is trying to get the cat in trouble?


----------

